# Exporting from Logic Pro to Sibelius: fastest & most accurate way?



## nas (Dec 16, 2017)

Ok so I have my mockups complete and want to export them to Sibelius to create a full score and parts. I understand there is the _Export_ M_usicXML_ file or _Export_ _MIDI file, _ so...

1. What's the best way to do this?

2. Are there any other procedures I should take _within Logic_ to try and get the most accurate transfer/transcription into Sibelius? (i.e. tweaks in score editor, quantizing notes and note lengths etc..)

Any advice on how to get the best (and quickest) results will be most helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 16, 2017)

MusicXML exports the notes as they are shown in Logic. As Logic already interprets the recorded midi it is one step closer to a good notation. If you switch off the interpretation mode in Logic you can actually see what will be exported as a midi file because that's the non corrected version. If you correct the notes in Logic without the interpretation mode (quantize, note overlap correction, force legato are helping key commands here) it will be a save export too as a midi file. Sibelius has a midi file interpretation system too. It depends if you are faster with Logic or Sibelius where you want to do the notation post pro. I'm faster in Logic.


----------



## nas (Dec 17, 2017)

Saxer said:


> MusicXML exports the notes as they are shown in Logic. As Logic already interprets the recorded midi it is one step closer to a good notation. If you switch off the interpretation mode in Logic you can actually see what will be exported as a midi file because that's the non corrected version. If you correct the notes in Logic without the interpretation mode (quantize, note overlap correction, force legato are helping key commands here) it will be a save export too as a midi file. Sibelius has a midi file interpretation system too. It depends if you are faster with Logic or Sibelius where you want to do the notation post pro. I'm faster in Logic.



Thanks for your reply. So do you have interpretation on _and _also quantize, note overlap correction, and force legato the notes in the score editor before you export to Sibelius... Then export as a MusicXML file? 

Also, I know that some of the editing in the score window is just visual and doesn't affect the MIDI performance, but do you use the same project file or do you make a copy and then use the copy to create a "score version" for export? I'm interested in your general approach in Logic prior to sending it out to Sibelius.

Thanks


----------



## Saxer (Dec 17, 2017)

I make a copy of the mockup before export. The editing is done for the notation only. Not everything will be exported (like chord symbols) so I only correct notes in Logic. For XML export quantisation isn't necessary as long as Logic shows the correct notation but I find editing of quantized material easier.
Note overlap correction and force legato the notes are key commands for editing single or selected groups of notes. I use them for editing only if somethings not shown correctly. Worth to have a look at is the syncopation too. It can help to optimize syncopated notes for reading (like figures of two eights, an eight rest and another eight. With syncopation on the second note it can be written as eight - quarter - eight). I do that kind of stuff before exporting.


----------



## nas (Dec 17, 2017)

Saxer said:


> I make a copy of the mockup before export. The editing is done for the notation only. Not everything will be exported (like chord symbols etc) so I only correct notes in Logic.



cool - makes sense. I will do the same but I think apart from some quantizing, force legato, and tweaking of the notes in the score editor... the chord symbols, dynamics markings, articulations, etc I will probably do in Sibelius.

Thanks for your feedback - much appreciated.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 17, 2017)

Not exactly what you are looking for but you might find some useful techniques that may apply to logic and Sibelius.

http://www.timusic.net/debreved/extreme-australian-orchestration/


----------

